# adding A/c to cab



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I am looking at a MF 1085 tractor which came only with heat and NO a/c in the cab.

In the spirit of not having more money into a machine then its value at..I am trying to figure

How much will it cost to add A/C

and can it be done

I am sure with enough money anything can be done, but lets keep reason in mind with answering the question.

anyone add A/C to something that did not come with it...would you do it again

thanks


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Not sure of the cost but to give you an idea I bought a Ford 9600 back in the summer with the air not working. I ended up replacing the compressor, clutch, belt, all hoses & expansion valve (IOW didn't hafta replace blowers or evaporator or condenser coils but most everything else) & the total cost from an air conditioner repair place a friend works for was about 800 bux. BTW his prices are reasonable & he's not allowed to discount them to me. I feel sure replacing the coils & blowers would probably double that figure; if bought from New Holland I'd be scared to think what it might cost!

Hope that helps.

Lew


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

middleTn said:


> I am looking at a MF 1085 tractor which came only with heat and NO a/c in the cab.
> 
> In the spirit of not having more money into a machine then its value at..I am trying to figure
> 
> ...


Thought about the same thing.Have a MF 1105 without air.It doesn't bother me much but had some help that always bitched about it!!!!

Is there a aftermarket system that is self contained that works worth a crap???

I looked at Red Dot on line but have not checked into it.I noticed it on a feedtruck of a buddy of mine.Brand new peterbuilt and it has after market air conditioning on it????


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The problem that (I think) any aftermarket A/C system would have on a farm tractor would be the dust. The whole system would be an all in one, and they don't look that big to be able to filter the air properly. Maybe I'm wrong, and it's not really an issue, but I think I'd rather buy a tractor that had A/C on it - even if it doesn't work, at least some of the stuff would operate, and stand up to the use better?

Rodney


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

you know I did not think about an after market unit, all in one....maybe I;ll look at that but i agree, I might have to install a filter box around a filter box. due to the amount of dust

I know if I go to MF they are going to club me. I am very interested in buying a cab tractor as my open stations are killing me in dust

but every tractor I look at in my price range the a/c doesnt work or it doesnt have one...I have reserved myself to the fact its going to cost a grand plus to fix one

In this case I found a really clean, nice well maintainined machine with no a/c but I am worried with no a/c, during that long summer cut and in the glass bowl, I will fry. and if I just open the window(s) I am back to my open cab..

I should just change my handle to CHEAP O


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Won't own a cab tractor with out air, father had two 1855 Olivers, one with a cab, the other without, the cab tractor had no A/C or heat and was considerably more miserable to run than the one without the cab doing the same jobs. Only exceptions were in the spring or fall if it was cool and raining, or in the dead of winter, heat would have been a blessing but at least the cab completely kept the wind off of yah.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

middleTn said:


> I am looking at a MF 1085 tractor which came only with heat and NO a/c in the cab.
> 
> <<snip>>


Just a thought; since you already have the heater an air conditioner may be simpler to add than you think. On my 9600 Ford the same housing, blowers, etc. seem to be used for tractors with heat, air or heat/air. Mine just don't have a heater core in it. There is space for one though.

If you're not familiar with air conditioning a tractor air conditioner is essentially the same as auto air conditioning. Anyone familiar with auto air should be able to give you guidance.

Might check a parts list for the tractor; may not be as difficult as you think.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

middleTn said:


> you know I did not think about an after market unit, all in one....maybe I;ll look at that but i agree, I might have to install a filter box around a filter box. due to the amount of dust


I looked into aftermarket units before, unless something has changed, plan on a few grand.



middleTn said:


> but every tractor I look at in my price range the a/c doesnt work or it doesnt have one...I have reserved myself to the fact its going to cost a grand plus to fix one


It will cost more than a grand to add one to a unit that has none.

Replaced the Condenser on a 4-210 White, was a touch over 400 bucks for the OEM. Just replaced a compressor on a Freightliner this summer, compressor was $425 bucks for a Tecumseh compressor, you'll also have to buy the clutch assembly, figure on 75$-100$. Not sure why, but I've seen applications that used one motor/fan assembly for just heat, and something different for heat/AC, might have to include the cost of a new fan motor/fan assembly, could be as much as a 100 bucks. You also need to buy a thermostat to control the compressor with, I'm betting a hundred bucks as well. Betcha just the mounting bracket for the compressor will run yah 35$-100$. Alot of this stuff could be made or jury rigged, but anymore when I figure on whether it's cheaper to buy or fabricate something I go by what the local welding shop charges. Forty five bucks an hour for welding, 75$ bucks an hour for machine work (lathe, mill, shaper, etc.) More often than not by time you get done farting around making something instead of just buying it, if your honest about the amount of time it took and the cost of the materials, very little if any savings are to be had compared to buying it.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I looked into aftermarket units before, unless something has changed, plan on a few grand.
> 
> It will cost more than a grand to add one to a unit that has none.
> 
> Replaced the Condenser on a 4-210 White, was a touch over 400 bucks for the OEM. Just replaced a compressor on a Freightliner this summer, compressor was $425 bucks for a Tecumseh compressor, you'll also have to buy the clutch assembly, figure on 75$-100$. Not sure why, but I've seen applications that used one motor/fan assembly for just heat, and something different for heat/AC, might have to include the cost of a new fan motor/fan assembly, could be as much as a 100 bucks. You also need to buy a thermostat to control the compressor with, I'm betting a hundred bucks as well. Betcha just the mounting bracket for the compressor will run yah 35$-100$. Alot of this stuff could be made or jury rigged, but anymore when I figure on whether it's cheaper to buy or fabricate something I go by what the local welding shop charges. Forty five bucks an hour for welding, 75$ bucks an hour for machine work (lathe, mill, shaper, etc.) More often than not by time you get done farting around making something instead of just buying it, if your honest about the amount of time it took and the cost of the materials, very little if any savings are to be had compared to buying it.


I got my parts considerably cheaper; compressor (tecumseh) was around 100; clutch similar price to my surprise. Didn't hafta replace coils. The expansion valve was about 20 bux; thermostat about the same. You can find a lots of this stuff online; cheapest compressor I found was at O'Reilley's but it was only 5 bux cheaper than the air conditioner shop my buddy works for charged; I got it from him & told him that picking his brain for his expertise was worth the extra 5 bux; he got a good laugh out of that.

As far as brackets, etc. might be able to find them at a tractor salvage yard?

Lew


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to have a late 70's era Deere with a sound guard cab with a/c. Thought It was a huge step forward over a unit that was here with a year a round house on it and no a/c. In reality it was a huge step forward in operating cost. Seemed to be 5-700$ a year and most of the time not working. It would have been better if I would have replaced EVERY component, line, hose etc. at the start.

None of those units here anymore. Give me an open station, 4 post with a roof or a late model cab. Easy for me to say as it is a cooler climate....


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Where I work several years ago they bought some trucks and didn't want anyone to be comfortable in them. When they ordered them they paid to delete the A/C. The truck I drove developed a heater core leak and when I was checking on the truck one morning to see if it was done a mechanic showed me the A/C coils next to the heater coils. Even though A/C was deleted the coils were there. Nothing else of the A/C was on the truck but the coils were there. 
I would think the A/C coils would be mounted next to the heater coils in a tractor so the same blower would be used. My guess is there would probably room and what the A/C coils would mount to might already be in the tractor. I wouldn't think the coils would be there but the studs that the brackets would attach to might be. Probably the same cab on the assembly line. Just different options added. 
Good Luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

lewbest said:


> I got my parts considerably cheaper; compressor (tecumseh) was around 100; clutch similar price to my surprise.
> Lew


I can't recall on the freightliner but that might have been a new compressor instead of a reman, that or just because it said freightliner on it. Be leary of the cheapest parts you can find, stick to name brands when possible.

I've installed some of the cheap crap before, just got to replace it before the summer was over. If your lucky you'll be able to still find stuff made in the good ole USA, the made in China stuff is guarenteed to be crap.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

mlappin said:


> <<snip>>If your lucky you'll be able to still find stuff made in the good ole USA, the made in China stuff is guarenteed to be crap.


I'll agree with that! particularly on the a/c stuff where u can lose $$ worth of refrigerant in a hurry.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Heard something in the VFW the other day, Crap dumped Here In North America.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:[Just a thought; since you already have the heater an air conditioner may be simpler to add than you think. On my 9600 Ford the same housing, blowers, etc. seem to be used for tractors with heat, air or heat/air. Mine just don't have a heater core in it. There is space for one though. ]

That post really got my brain thinking (!)..... Your best bet might be to pop the roof (or wherever factory A/C would be) and see what you have, or what provisions are there. We know you have the heater and the blower. On the JD cabs, the heater lines come up one post, A/C up another, and both coils are in the same box. I'm about 90% certain the MF would be the same. The compressor might be as simple as getting a few bolts and a belt - some of the JD's had the mounting cast right into the block for the compressor.

You're going to need the compressor, evaporator, condenser, dryer, and all of the lines. Plus you need the belt, and any special brackets/hardware to mount stuff. I'd figure that it could be done for about $2k, may as well forget $1k, as you'll pass that with ease. Check out A&I parts A&I Products: A leading manufacturer and distributor of agricultural and industrial products you might be able to get many of the parts from them, and they might be a lot cheaper than OEM. Some stuff is going to have to be OEM, or salvage.

Rodney


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

if your unit does have the evaporator in the cab for the A/C you will still have to be very cautious about using it now. As time goes on little microscopic drops of condensation will for in the passages of the heat exchanger... water is very destructive to a/c components. Make sure that if you decide to use it that you pull a vacuum on the circuit for more than an hour or two. in the vacuum water vaporizes and is then drawn out. If you do this your receiver/drier should be able to take care of the rest of it. How long the vacuum should be on the system is determined by the capacity of the circuit for refrigerant, so the more it holds the longer it will take. Hope this helps and remember cleanliness is next to godliess as far as air conditioning is concerned and don't cheap out on components if


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

...possible. it won't last sorry this got cut off


----------

